# InfoPath: OpenFileDialog um den Pfad auszulesen



## zioProduct (23. August 2006)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich habe folgendes Problem... Mein "Kunde" (einfach ne andere Abteilung in der Firma) möchte mehrere Pfadangaben auf meiner InfoPath-Form machen; sprich Sie machen zu Ihrer Arbeit mehere Fotos, und wollen anschliessend die Pfadnamen bequem per OpenFileDialog auslesen, damit dieser Pfad anschliessend auf den Sql-Server gespeichert werden kann, damit man das nächste mal weiss, wo man die Bilder suchen muss!

Nun, entweder suche ich Komplett mit den falschen Wörtern, oder die "Funktion" das ich per Button den OFD öffne und den Pfad auslese ist einfach nicht möglich...

Hoffe auf erleuchtete Antworten von euch 

Mfg

ziop


----------



## Norbert Eder (23. August 2006)

Unter InfoPath kannst du doch .NET anwenden, oder sehe ich das falsch? Wenn ja, sollte der OpenFileDialo kein großes Problem darstellen.

Was hast du schon alles probiert und wie sehen deine Versuche aus?


----------



## zioProduct (24. August 2006)

Ich bin Bloody Beginner was InfoPath anbelangt... Keine Ahnung wie ich in die Codeansicht von meinem Formular komme ^^ Bis jetzt suche ich verzweifelt nach InfoPath-Lösungen, sprich das ich mittels den Steuerelementen und den Funktionen an den Pfad komme, scheitere aber kläglich -.-*

**edit**
Ok Code gefunden, hatte bis jetzt noch keinen Button in der Form ^^ So sieht das ganze schon wieder relativ Simpel aus! Danke


----------

